# Bear Lake funny business



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

If you wouldn't mind, give this a read and sign. Crooked politics is hurting the business of a friend.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/811/...erprise-from-teaming-up-to-limit-lake-access/


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Link is broken...


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

fixed it


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I've gotta agree. This is complete government bull crap monopolizing access to a public resource. If a guide/vendor using Bear lake has all of the necessary licences/insurances etc to run their business, they should not be forced to give any percentage to another private company just because parks and rec has cut a deal with that other company. People in these small communities have put their heart/soul and life savings into their business's. To have it ripped out from under them just to pad the pockets of a certain company/govt agency is rediculous.

Sad times are coming in the near future for Bear Lake and the rest of our state if this is the way we are headed!!!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty sketchy on the information supplied to make a decision to sign or not. Where is more information to make an educated choice?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Signed it


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this jeff.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> Pretty sketchy on the information supplied to make a decision to sign or not. Where is more information to make an educated choice?


+1

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Doc said:


> Pretty sketchy on the information supplied to make a decision to sign or not. Where is more information to make an educated choice?


Parts of the thread below sheds more light on the issue.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bi..._view=forum_view_collapsed;page=unread#unread


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> Parts of the thread below sheds more light on the issue.
> 
> http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bi..._view=forum_view_collapsed;page=unread#unread


I feel like that gives a much more clear picture of what has happened and the purpose of the petition. It was very unclear as posted here and written in the petition. The devil is in the details, and there weren't many details provided initially. Thanks for posting this.


----------

